# any one used the mrc ocean force 100 protien skimmer



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

advanced reef has these on sale right now for $179 i was looking at getting the Vertex IN-100 Gen 3 for $209, any input or advice would be greatly appreciated


----------

